# First 6 Foxfire books in .pdf (Free download)



## seedspreader

http://66.49.174.38/i-ff/index.htm

Free .pdf download of the first 6 FF books.


----------



## MELOC

awesome! 

i already have these...but i will definately pass it on.


----------



## Cornhusker

Cool
Thanks


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Just a warning, these are very large files. FF1 is over 38MB. Don't know the size of the rest yet


----------



## vicker

GREAT find Bob!, those are the good ones.


----------



## DrippingSprings

wow thanks bob!

I have all the foxffire books already. i like them all but each one has one or so topics i may revisit often,

so im gonna download these and pick the articles i enjoy most and compile my own personal "best of" collection in one file


----------



## susieM

I feel rich! Thanks.


----------



## mightybooboo

Thanks ZYG.

Boo


----------



## SuperDog

this may make me look out of touch.... but what are the Firefox Books? Is there a special subject in these, or are they just story books?


----------



## inthewoods

Thanks!


----------



## KristineinKS

Superdog - Here's an explanation of the Foxfire books from Wikipedia: 

"Foxfire, the name of a series of books which are anthologies of articles from a lesser-known magazine of the same name. The first book of the series was published in 1972. As of 2004, the most recent is Foxfire 12; also as of that date, there are nearly nine million copies of the various books in print.

The series is an effort to document the lifestyle, culture, and skills of people in southern Appalachia in a mixture of how-to information and first person narratives and oral history. Topics covered in the books include apple butter, banjos, basket weaving, beekeeping, butter churning, corn shucking, dulcimers, faith healing, fiddle making, haints, ginseng, hide tanning, hog dressing, hunting tales, log cabin building, moonshining, midwives, old-time burial customs, planting 'by the signs', preserving foods, sassafras tea, snake handling and lore, soap making, spinning, square dancing, wagon making, weaving, wild food gathering, witches, and wood carving." 

"Though conceived primarily as a sociological work, the books, particularly the early ones, were a commercial success as instructional works. Members of the back to the land movement used them as a blueprint for their attempts to return to a life of simplicity." 

There's also a website, Foxfire.


----------



## WanderingOak

I have the dead tree version of the series. The binding is shot on quite a few of my books (from the '70s), so I will definitely take a look at this. Are the PDFs searchable, or are they just scanned images from paper?


----------



## Country Doc

nice find!


----------



## tink67

Thank you for posting this link. My dad had these and I read them when I was a teenager. I loved diving in and spending hours in these books.

WanderingOak, they are scanned images but are searchable.


----------



## seedspreader

They are not searchable. They are scanned versions.


----------



## hollym

Thank you Bob! I used to have two of them, don't know where I ended up leaving them behind. 

hollym


----------



## seedspreader

hollym said:


> Thank you Bob! I used to have two of them, don't know where I ended up leaving them behind.
> 
> hollym


No problem Holly, always good to see you over on THIS side of the forum!!! LOL!


----------



## KathyJ

oh, great! thank you!


----------



## ginnie5

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katmattus

a wonderful find, thank you!


----------



## Tsadiyq

Hmm, this link is not working?


----------



## makeitmyself

Aw, nuts. I'm on a mac and I can't do anything with .exe files.

Looks like they have some great stuff tho.


----------



## mnn2501

Link is not working (Page cannot be found)


----------



## Guest

The link isn't working for me!! :Bawling:


----------



## Use Less

Do these violate the copyright laws? Sue


----------



## seedspreader

http://66.49.174.38/

Go here and you can download them.


----------



## seedspreader

Use Less said:


> Do these violate the copyright laws? Sue


I dunno, go check them out and see what you think. 

If they are maybe you can contact the owner of the website or the owner of the copy right about it.


----------



## Guest

wy_white_wolf said:


> Just a warning, these are very large files. FF1 is over 38MB. Don't know the size of the rest yet


I wish it was 38MB. I put the first one in my download manager and it's 169MB!!


----------



## mustangsally17

seedspreader said:


> http://66.49.174.38/i-ff/index.htm
> 
> Free .pdf download of the first 6 FF books.


Thank You!!I was just out-bid today on e-bay for a set of 4. Guess it was ment to be. Had them at one time...but..


----------



## seedspreader

It looks like these are good for 60 days and you can buy the DVD's pretty cheap.


----------



## WindowOrMirror

they came down in just a few minutes for me. Files are good.

R


----------



## Guest

WindowOrMirror said:


> they came down in just a few minutes for me. Files are good.
> 
> R


By leaving them downloading every night while I was asleep, it would take me about 2 weeks to get them all. :Bawling:


----------



## WindowOrMirror

if I got them at home, that would be the case for me too.... here at work however, 30 MBits of downloading glee! (and yes, I can use it for that)

R


----------



## joseph97297

I got them off line as regular old PDF's, before Librum decided to go with the e-book format...also managed to get a majority of the other books as well that were listed as PDFs before the change.....

Don't know if they are 'legal' so can't offer them freely......hmmm...any ideas?

They are only around 18-30 mb each...


----------



## Guest

joseph97297 said:


> I got them off line as regular old PDF's, before Librum decided to go with the e-book format...also managed to get a majority of the other books as well that were listed as PDFs before the change.....
> 
> Don't know if they are 'legal' so can't offer them freely......hmmm...any ideas?
> 
> They are only around 18-30 mb each...


I searched and haven't found the foxfire books online elsewhere (yet). But I did find a bunch of the other books she has on that site at archive.org and lots more similar books, too. So now I have a lot of PDF copies of old (1800's to early 1900's) farming and cook books downloading from archive.org.


----------



## stonecypher

For those of us who were asleep in class when the prof explained .exe files, is there any way to copy these scanned images to a .doc format in Word? Can you burn them to a CD? I mean, what if I want to look at them 61 TIMES??? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## WolfHD

seedspreader said:


> http://66.49.174.38/i-ff/index.htm
> 
> Free .pdf download of the first 6 FF books.


Sir, I know this thread is somewhat older than I expected to find, and I hope all here(member of this group) are doing well during this Coronavirus 2020. At this time we too are well, and have not had to worry about fighting for supplies against those who now are panicking.

If I may, do any of you have Foxfire 9 in pdf? I would be grateful for any of the healing foxfire books dealing with home remedies or medicines in any format..


----------



## Nimrod

At one point the first 6 Foxfire books were on line in digital. They are copyrighted so were removed from the interweb. You can google a Kindel version or buy hard copies.


----------



## WolfHD

Thank you, Sir(Nimrod) for replying. Everywhere I looked the pdf versions were gone. I used to have all of them except book 10, correction 10 & 11. Computer went South for the Winter, and never came back. And the genius that I am forgot to back them up.

I will keep looking, am I will continue to hope that someone will be willing to share Book 9, maybe even email me a copy.

Sir, I sincerely hope you(everyone here) has a great & safe weekend.


----------



## HermitJohn

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/nagual/the-foxfire-series-of-survival-books-t1770.html


----------



## IlliniosGal

WolfHD said:


> Thank you, Sir(Nimrod) for replying. Everywhere I looked the pdf versions were gone. I used to have all of them except book 10, correction 10 & 11. Computer went South for the Winter, and never came back. And the genius that I am forgot to back them up.
> 
> I will keep looking, am I will continue to hope that someone will be willing to share Book 9, maybe even email me a copy.
> 
> Sir, I sincerely hope you(everyone here) has a great & safe weekend.


Why don't you try getting them through your public library system?


----------



## WolfHD

IlliniosGal said:


> Why don't you try getting them through your public library system?


You wouldn't believe me if I told you. But, Thank you anyway.


----------



## RobertDane

seedspreader said:


> http://66.49.174.38/i-ff/index.htm
> 
> Free .pdf download of the first 6 FF books.


Aren't those the survival books that were popular back in the 60s and 70s...the anti big brother era when long hair was in..and living off the land..away from the 'rules'..was popular?


----------



## Wolf mom

RobertDane; read post #11 for your answer.


----------



## Nimrod

WolfHD said:


> You wouldn't believe me if I told you. But, Thank you anyway.


OK, You opened this subject and our curiosity is peaked. Do you want to enlighten us or leave it to our speculation? 

My memory works slowly. I think the story was that the first 5 Foxfire books are not copyrighted and the rest are.


----------



## WolfHD

Nimrod said:


> OK, You opened this subject and our curiosity is peaked. Do you want to enlighten us or leave it to our speculation?
> 
> My memory works slowly. I think the story was that the first 5 Foxfire books are not copyrighted and the rest are.


Many years ago, I went to take some videos back to the Library that my wife and I had checked out, but the Library was closed. Odd enough it was supposed to be open! The next day I went to take the videos back, and they wanted to charge me over $12.00, ($4.00 for each of the three videos per day + tax.), and we are not talking about last week in a rich city, we are talking about over 30 years ago, in a piss poor town in the middle of nowhere SWVA. I asked them if it was some kind of mistake, and they said "No, will that be cash or credit?" I blew up - I got mad, the law was called and I got permanently banned from the library in this county.

Speculation might have been a better story, but there you have it. Oh, and no I wasn't arrested.


----------



## RobertDane

Wolf mom said:


> RobertDane; read post #11 for your answer.


Did so..thanks...Yes I remember them well...


----------



## PBJohn

seedspreader said:


> http://66.49.174.38/i-ff/index.htm
> 
> Free .pdf download of the first 6 FF books.


Bob, I attempted to use your link to the Foxfire downloads and the Homesteading website and was blocked both times. The reason was issues with "phishing and attempts to obtain personal information". Too many responses from folks that didn't have the same problem makes me wonder if it's a Microsoft issue - perhaps blocking you for some reason. Any suggestions? Thanks so much.


----------



## po boy

PBJohn said:


> Bob, I attempted to use your link to the Foxfire downloads and the Homesteading website and was blocked both times. The reason was issues with "phishing and attempts to obtain personal information". Too many responses from folks that didn't have the same problem makes me wonder if it's a Microsoft issue - perhaps blocking you for some reason. Any suggestions? Thanks so much.


That link is 14 years old and it's unlikely it is still active.


----------



## backwoodsman7

Some of them are available on Archive.org, some downloadable and some to read online.


Internet Archive Search: title:(foxfire)


----------



## PBJohn

po boy said:


> That link is 14 years old and it's unlikely it is still active.


Thanks, po boy. I was afraid of that, but hopeful. Actually, the link didn't seem to be the problem, but the fact that Microsoft blocked me with warnings just made me mad. I'll keep searching for the Foxfire books. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## po boy

PBJohn said:


> Thanks, po boy. I was afraid of that, but hopeful. Actually, the link didn't seem to be the problem, but the fact that Microsoft blocked me with warnings just made me mad. I'll keep searching for the Foxfire books. Thanks for the reply.


use caution








NAGUAL-The Foxfire Series Of Survival Books


Back in the 70's, when I was in High School and read my first Castaneda book, I was also reading the "Foxfire" books on survival, as it was the hip th




www.tapatalk.com


----------



## JeffreyD

I have them all. Got them a long time ago. I don't consider them survival books, just good information about the way things were and how folks managed to do things simply. Some stories were pretty interesting! That series and Carla Emerys "encyclopedia of Country living" brought me here!


----------



## ellisB

seedspreader said:


> http://66.49.174.38/i-ff/index.htm
> 
> Free .pdf download of the first 6 FF books.


Is there any chance of still getting a copy of these books? The link does not appear to be working any more.


----------



## po boy

Try here 








New Posts







www.homesteadingtoday.com


----------



## Pony

ellisB said:


> Is there any chance of still getting a copy of these books? The link does not appear to be working any more.


Bob's original link doesn't work, bu the one @backwoodsman7 posted does.









Foxfire 8 : Wigginton, Eliot : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Contains articles first published in Foxfire magazine--T.p. verso



archive.org





You have to scroll through other titles with the word "foxfire" in them, but the books from the Appalachian school are in there.


----------



## ellisB

ellisB said:


> Is there any chance of still getting a copy of these books? The link does not appear to be working any more.


Unfortunately the page doesn't load up, or if it does, it is saying the books have been deleted. So, if anyone has a copy - mainly to do with book 5 - tanning hides, I would much appreciate a copy.


----------



## backwoodsman7

ellisB said:


> Unfortunately the page doesn't load up, or if it does, it is saying the books have been deleted. So, if anyone has a copy - mainly to do with book 5 - tanning hides, I would much appreciate a copy.


The link in my post above, to a search on Archive.org, still works. It shows all the books with Foxfire in the title, so you have to look for the ones you want. Or you can make a new search if you like. You can't download them there, but you can read them online.



Internet Archive Search: title:(foxfire)


----------



## HermitJohn

I have paper copy of the first one I found in junk shop and its ok. But then looked at later ones in library and truly not missing much. That first one in the series is worth reading though.


----------



## Summerfell

seedspreader said:


> http://66.49.174.38/i-ff/index.htm
> 
> Free .pdf download of the first 6 FF books.


I can't get the link to open...


----------



## Cornhusker

That's a 15 year old link, it might be a dead link
I still have those files saved from way back when, but not sure how I'd get them to you


----------

